# Macanudo Cafe Hampton Court Cigar Review - Nice mild cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Very mild, had a bit of spice which grew in the last third. I had to touch it up with the lighter twice or so, but this was probably due to me bei...

Read the full review here: Macanudo Cafe Hampton Court Cigar Review - Nice mild cigar


----------

